
Ask HN: Which college or university did you attend? - elefant
Which college or university did you attend? What was your experience there?<p>Some context: I&#x27;m a high school junior who&#x27;s interested in math and computer programming. I&#x27;m just starting to look at schools and wanted to get a sense of where HN readers went.
======
a3n
CS, University of Washington in Seattle. I went so long ago that CS at UW was
in Arts and Sciences; I believe it's now in the Engineering department. It has
some of the same professors as when I went, and I hear it's an excellent
department. They certainly have lots of resources today.

My experience, I didn't socialize much, I didn't even attend the ceremony when
I graduated. For me it was a trade school, but that's my own experience and
purpose. I believe it's an excellent department.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Bachelors degree at Monash University, Melbourne, Australia.

Masters (equivalent) and PhD at Cambridge University, UK.

